# Ash holders



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I thought this was a sweet way to place ashes from our beloved companions to have with us always. Thought Id share this website

http://www.whisperintheheart.com/with/with.html


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Those are lovely. Thanks for the link, Merry.


----------

